# OB Peacock? OB Zebra?



## afairchild87 (Sep 11, 2011)

I recently stocked a 55 gallon tank with 4 Mainganos, 2 what I believe are OB Peacocks or OB Zebras, and 4 what I believe are Albino Red Finned Zebra cichlids. Please help me verify that these are correct. Thanks


----------



## afairchild87 (Sep 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

that OB that one can see does look like a Zebra type OB


----------



## bigbee (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like Labeotropheus Trewavasae female with that turned down upper lip. Need better pictures to tell.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Labeotropheus x Red Zebra hybrid. 100% :thumb: I'd say it's a female too.


----------



## fishman7365 (Sep 24, 2011)

zebra


----------

